# kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv



## sinchilla (4. September 2014)

*kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv*

hallo,

da ich nun mal auf die idee kam den pc mit dem fernseher zu verbinden ( somit spar ich mir ja nen seperaten dvdplayer) hab ich für meine asus 7970 matrix platinum nen dvi auf hdmi adapter gekauft. die grafikkarte besitzt kein nativen hdmiausgang nur 4 displayports & 2 dvi (an einem sitzt mein moni & am andern nun der tv) soweit so gut...das bild kommt immerhin am tv an. aber leider kein sound...mich erstma nen bissl belesen & erfahren das realtek nen hd audiotreiber speziell für amdkarten anbietet...installiert & überhpt keine änderung= der tv bleibt stumm.

wenn ich auf die systemsteuerung(soundeinstellungen) gehe wird mir die grafikkarte als device auch gar nicht angezeigt nur der realtekkrims( onboardssound)...ergo ich weiss langsam nicht mehr weiter & lasse ordentlich nerven weil ich kein bock habe über die krepel-pc-boxen meiner freundin ne dvd zu gucken wenn am tv bessere sind...mein verstärker steht momentan noch in meiner wohnung & ich bin auch nicht gewillt 1000 kabel zu legen wenn der sound ja eig. auch problemlos von der grafikkarte ausgegeben werden kann.

der adapter hat mich nun schon 4,81euro gekostet & ich bin nicht wirklich gewillt nochma unmengen für son blödes problem zu investieren ( dieser hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001TH7T2U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 )

also wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen kann, danke!


----------



## Jeanboy (4. September 2014)

*AW: kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv*

beim AMD Treiber muss man die Soundtreiber mit installieren, daher Neuinstallation des Graka Treibers


----------



## Gast20190124 (4. September 2014)

*AW: kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv*

DVI gibt keinen Ton aus..., geht das dann übern Adapter?


----------



## sinchilla (4. September 2014)

*AW: kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv*

doch: 





> Aber natürlich ist HDMI eigentlich explizit dafür vorgesehen, auch das Audiosignal mit zu übertragen _(DVI-I  und DVI-D können dies bei neueren Grafikkarten auch, wenngleich dies  eigentlich nicht in der DVI-Spezifikation vorgesehen ist und man hierfür  immer den passenden DVI/HDMI-Adapter des jeweiligen  Grafikkartenherstellers benötigt)_. Dies hat nicht nur den Vorteil  der verlustfreien digitalen Übertragung, sondern man spart sich auch die  Verlegung des extra Audio-Kabels – man kommt also mit nur einem Kabel  für Bild & Ton aus.



quelle:PC-Sound über HDMI/DVI am Fernseher ausgeben | 3DCenter.org

laut den rezensionen kann es auch ton übertragen, ist 24+1 pol nicht bloss 18.

ich beschäftige mich morgen weiter damit die arbeit fängt nicht später an. danke erstma für die antworten


----------



## Laudian (4. September 2014)

*AW: kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv*



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Digital Visual Interface (DVI) ist eine elektronische Schnittstelle zur Übertragung von Videodaten.



Es tut mir Leid, aber aus dem DVI Anschluss wirst du keinen Mucks herausbekommen 

Wenn du das Audiosignal von der Grafikkarte bekommen möchtest geht das nur über Displayport --> HDMI Adapter.

@Sinchilla: Es geht tatsächlich bei einigen Geräten, aber definitiv nur mit speziellen Kabeln und auch nur bei wenigen Grafikkarten. Ich hab keine Idee ob die Asus 7970 dazugehört, aber wenn man schon ein neues Kabel kaufen muss kann man auch gleich DP-->HDMI kaufen, denn das läuft mit Sicherheit an jeder Grafikkarte und kostet wahrscheinlich das gleiche.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (4. September 2014)

*AW: kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv*

Also DVI-D auf Grafikkarte zum Moni/Fernseher per HDMI Adapter funktioniert bei mir(Nvidia) einwandfrei.Bei AMD kann es sein das du das benötigst,
Treiber "ATI HDMI Audio Device", welcher bei Realtek(High Definition Audio Codecs) zu beziehen ist.Das andere wichtige ist vom Fernseher die Schnittstelle wählen(HDMI) über Fernbedienung einstellen und im PC Modus den Fernseher einstellen.Der Audio Codec funktioniert automatisch da 
mußte auch nichts mehr einstellen.Allerdings hab ich auch keine Erfahrung mit AMD Karten in dieser Situation,mußte mal ausprobieren.


----------



## yingtao (4. September 2014)

*AW: kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv*

Sound über DVI kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Als erstes mal gucken ob die Grafikkarte das überhaupt unterstützt (auf der Herstellerseite mal gucken oder im Handbuch) und dann gucken wie man alles anschließen muss (sollte im Handbuch stehen). Wenn die Grafikkarte das unterstützt muss man wahrscheinlich noch die Soundkarte (Onboard oder ne extra) mit der Grafikkarte verbinden und es liegt dann auch nen extra Adapter bei von DVI auf HDMI bei wo man dann mit nem ganz normalen HDMI Kabel dann Adapter mit TV oder was auch immer verbinden kann. Besser wäre aber gewesen es direkt über DP zu versuchen, da dort Audio in den Spezifikationen unterstützt wird es dann aber trotzdem sein kann das man noch Soundkarte mit der Grafikkarte verbinden muss. Das dafür nötige Kabel liegt normal dann auch der Grafikkarte bei.

Wenn ich mir das Bild vom Kabel aber angucke wird es mit dem nicht funktionieren da der Stecker ein DVI-D ist. Das mit dem Sound funktioniert aber afaik nur mit DVI-I Kabeln (24+5) wo dann die ungenutzten Leitungen fürs analoge Signal für den Sound genutzt werden. 24+1 scheint da nicht auszureichen da diese 25 Leitungen fest belegt sind.


----------



## Trepok (4. September 2014)

*AW: kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv*

Im Artikel über DVI bei Wikipedia steht, dass es mit einem DVI-I gehen soll.
Du hast dir aber einen DVI-D-Adapter besorgt, und mit dem sollte es nicht gehen. 
Das einfachste ist,  wenn du dir einen Displayport zu HDMI-Adapter kaufst.
Günstige Kabel gibt es bei pollin.de. Die haben zwar auch sehr teure Kabel,  aber die sind eigentlich unnötig. 
Habe dort schon mehrere Scart- & HDMI-Kabel gekauft und sie machen was sie sollen. 
Kostet zwar knappe 5 Euro Versand, aber meistens sind die Kabel dann immer noch billiger als im Elektromarkt um die Ecke.


----------



## sinchilla (4. September 2014)

*AW: kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv*

danke für die antworten! soa ich werd nun von mir heute erstma nen klinke auf 2x mal cinch holen & dann den 3.5mm anschluss der onboard sounds zum tv ziehen. dann bei zeiten nen displayport auf hdmi kabel kaufen...naja wenn man sich erst danach beliesst was so ein kabel denn kann & soll is man selbst schuld...


----------



## hotfirefox (4. September 2014)

*AW: kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv*



Laudian schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid, aber aus dem DVI Anschluss wirst du keinen Mucks herausbekommen


 Seit der HD 4XXX Reihe, geht das definitiv bei AMD


----------



## sinchilla (4. September 2014)

*AW: kein sound via dvi über hdmi am tv*



> Seit der HD 4XXX Reihe, geht das definitiv bei AMD



richtig aber dafür benötige ich scheinbar auch ein dvi-i kabel, ich habe mir widerum ein dvi-d kabel gekauft welches die entsprechenden pins nicht hat.                                                                                                                           Edit: hab nun nen displayport auf HDMI gekauft und das ccc neu installiert und nun gehts


----------

